# Do You find these irritating?



## Riptide (Feb 13, 2014)

I am not sure if it is an ILE kinda thing or what (since I may have mistyped myself relied only on Reinin dichotomies) but I notice that I get (highly) irritated very easily if someone tells me:


1. What I like or dislike (my choices),
e.g. I chose a dish and someone commented that it was impossible for me to like this dish since it contained xyz/cooked in an abc way. My thoughts would be "fxxk off, I know what I like or dislike and so what if I ended up hating that dish, it's none of your business"

2. What I know or don't know, 
e.g. my mom asked my opinion on which smartphone she should get and I answered her with much consideration. We went out, she then asked a salesman which one he thought would be suitable for her (I was slightly bothered at this point), the salesman then recommended a trendy and expensive one but not fitted for her, so I questioned him and he replied with a matter of fact tone (he thought I didn't know much about that smartphone since my mom was a tech dumb and I didn't cut in during their conversation) with no fact but biased opinions. I replied (slightly aggressively) that "if this is all you know, we wouldn't have spoken to you since any third class tech webpages would get us twice as much information and twice as fast"

3. Repeatedly questioning what I have said (kinda linked to my second point)
e.g. I do volunteer work and I was told by D to meet another volunteer at certain time, no one was there when I arrived at said time and the entry was locked, I didn't have my phone with me so I asked around for help as well as waited for 20 something minutes, I then left. I got a call from E telling me I didn't show up and I told him I was the only one there and the door was locked I waited outside. He then replied " no way, it can't be, did you ring the bell?" I replied of course and explained the incident again (already irritated at this point) he again told me "somebody must have been there, are you sure?", I then replied harshly "Should I taped it the next time it happens and put it on youtube so you and others witness and investigate the curious disappearing of someone?"
I hate repeating myself twice (except that I am explaining theories to someone then I am totally cool with that) as I think my message should be clear to you (unless you are deaf) with my simple straight-to-the point language. 


I am normally a pretty emotionless person (Not equal to I don't have emotions in this case), most of the time I feel nothing almost vacuum like, nothing much excit me or upset me. But the kinds of incident mentioned somehow irritates me hugely.

Which functions do you think are involved? Is it an ILE thing?


----------



## ScarlettHayden (Jun 8, 2012)

First example sounds like Fi. Second two like Te.

Your first one reminds me of an ENFP I know. She's really adamant about and hates people telling her 'her truth'. After reading this I wonder if that's her Ti piping up?


----------



## Riptide (Feb 13, 2014)

ScarlettHayden said:


> First example sounds like Fi. Second two like Te.
> 
> Your first one reminds me of an ENFP I know. She's really adamant about and hates people telling her 'her truth'. After reading this I wonder if that's her Ti piping up?


I do question if I am an ENFP sometimes but I am 100% sure I am a Merry Constructivist.
And why do you think it's her Ti but not Fi?


----------



## ScarlettHayden (Jun 8, 2012)

Riptide said:


> I do question if I am an ENFP sometimes but I am 100% sure I am a Merry Constructivist.
> And why do you think it's her Ti but not Fi?


No I meant it as in they're your shadow functions being susceptible to outside influence. They're touchy, you know? If someone tells you something obvious to your ego block you'd just shrug it off, whilst your shadow is more defensive.

So that's why I was wondering if the ENFP I know getting touchy about her 'truth' would be indicative of Ti.. since one of Ti's focuses is on finding the logical rights and wrongs of a situation. From what I vaguely understand at the moment anyway.

I'm sure Entropic would say I have no idea what I'm talking about. Take my musings with a pinch of salt.

In my case I get annoyed when people tell me what is best for my health/living space, ect. 
That'd be an Si thing, right?


----------



## Elyasis (Jan 4, 2012)

ScarlettHayden said:


> In my case I get annoyed when people tell me what is best for my health/living space, ect.
> That'd be an Si thing, right?


Comfort, aesthetics, health... physical preferences. 

Usually you are more irritated by people noticing your role function than your vulnerable function. Irritated but able to dismiss it. With vulnerable you can't really say anything as it's the most foreign to you. The role function is just that: a role that you take on when you must. And if you aren't very good at that role you will be sensitive to criticism about it because you tried. 

Whereas the vulnerable is the true weak spot that hurts like hell when it's prodded. Usually you have no idea why it's supposed to be important, and even when you do you don't know how to address it yourself. This would manifest more as defensiveness than irritation. Probably in the form of it's opposite. If Fe, for instance, a Fi response would no doubt be elicited, supported by the creative, which is Te in Fe vulnerable types.

Si vulnerable is likely to cause distress when looking after daily chores, as well as making things aesthetically pleasing. You often neglect these, or relegate it to someone else. Often you take a utilitarian approach to these tasks, not much caring how your method affects others in your living space, negatively or positively. Most likely negatively because you will often forget it even needs to be done. Understandable really, when you consider Ni is the creative... you will be thinking of what you have planned for the future, how you will bring the full force of Te down on some problem. What the room looks like (is there enough lighting/is the space clean/ would grandma run screaming from the laundry piled up? etc.) as you do it won't seem important in the grand scheme of things.

Honestly though, they both suck.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

I'm doing video typings of people and if you are interested you can book an appointment here: The Typologist

Stuff you wrote seems more gamma quadra than alpha to me, also. (SEE and ILE share a lot of Reinin.)


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

Yeah, none of that irritates me. But, y'know, we're all individual, and have individual preferences. I just tend to be pretty laid back about things. I'm the opposite of 'picky' when it comes to food, people, experiences, whatever. roud:


----------

